
Is there a place for fakery in art galleries and museums? - wallflower
https://aeon.co/essays/is-there-a-place-for-fakery-in-art-galleries-and-museums
======
timetopay
The question if video games are art or not has been pretty solved, and the
question has moved on to emulation accuracy versus impacting the original
experience. It's a very tricky, subjective thing, especially in a medium that
is often designed to be mass produced. That's a step further away from movies
where a unit is produced for a platform based around a common standard with
multiple implementations, but for console games and other fine tuned
implementations, it's a tricky question.

